# transaxil cover replacemeny



## JamesW (Feb 5, 2009)

My son-in-law has a2005 dodge caravan. He just had the trans-axil cover replaced and they charged him for one and a half hours labor. Does that sound right ? Should it take that long?


----------



## grumpypapa (Feb 11, 2009)

the amaxing thing is that most shops charge shop rate with shop rate mechanics. if the book says 1.5 hours thats what your charged. even if it took an hour. you pay for the expertise


----------



## 2long4u (Dec 29, 2008)

Anywhere between an hour and an hour and a half sounds right. Any more would be a rip off. I worked at a dodge dealer for 8 years.


----------

